# Female GSD names



## bornfreenowexpensive (Mar 27, 2011)

We picked out our GSD puppy! Although she's only a week old :wub: we're starting to think of some potential call names for her. She'll be a dark sable, and we're not restricted to a certain letter of the alphabet. 

I'd like a unique, feminine (but not girly) name for her. Britta looks good to me on paper but when I say it I'm reminded of the water filter! Juno is another name we're considering. I'd love to hear your suggestions.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

I had a female gsd named "Sheba".


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

I love the name *Juno*

what about:
Kensi
Xyris
Gaia
Kori
Pryia
Willa
Zita
Reese
Willow


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I like Juno. 

More importantly, you may want to rethink purchasing a pup from this breeder. There is no way at 1 week old you can know if a pup is the right fit for your lifestyle. A good breeder will pick the pup for you or have a few pups in mind and help you choose the one that fits you best. I know puppies are adorable and getting one is exciting but remember this dog will be in your life for 12+ years. Make the right decision.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sagelfn said:


> I like Juno.
> 
> More importantly, you may want to rethink purchasing a pup from this breeder. There is no way at 1 week old you can know if a pup is the right fit for your lifestyle. A good breeder will pick the pup for you or have a few pups in mind and help you choose the one that fits you best. I know puppies are adorable and getting one is exciting but remember this dog will be in your life for 12+ years. Make the right decision.


Maybe there's several dark sable females and they don't know which one they're getting yet?  Kopper's litter had 7 or 8 dark sable females.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

bornfreenowexpensive said:


> We picked out our GSD puppy! Although she's only a week old :wub:


Sounds to me like they actually picked a puppy. I went back and read some other posts by the OP. They have already been told this stuff. They are wanting a companion to also do SchH with...who knew you could find that at 1wk old:crazy:


----------



## bornfreenowexpensive (Mar 27, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> They have already been told this stuff.


Yup. I don't feel the need to explain myself because clearly you have an agenda here. If you had actually read any of my posts you will see that I had been doing my research and have been thoughtful in my search.

Anyway, thanks for derailing what I hoped would be a fun topic.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Did they choose a specific pup for you at one week of age??, or is it one of the females .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Layla~ means dark beauty

Athena, Hera, Willow, Pheonix, Rayne, Aria, Raven, Selene, Aurora, Bree, Eden, Ember, Farrah, Hestia, Hecate, Isis, Jade, Jazzy, Kahlua, Kitana, Kenya, Lily, Lita, Meika, Serephina, Serena, Spirit, Ursula, Venus, Vixen, Willa or Lyra


----------



## bornfreenowexpensive (Mar 27, 2011)

carmspack said:


> Did they choose a specific pup for you at one week of age??, or is it one of the females .
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


It will be one of 5 dark sable females. I have not actually seen the puppies, they are too young. I did see a photo. In addition, we have a trainer that will be assisting us in the selection process.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like Britta. Juno, well that's common.



bornfreenowexpensive said:


> We picked out our GSD puppy! Although she's only a week old :wub: we're starting to think of some potential call names for her. She'll be a dark sable, and we're not restricted to a certain letter of the alphabet.
> 
> I'd like a unique, feminine (but not girly) name for her. Britta looks good to me on paper but when I say it I'm reminded of the water filter! Juno is another name we're considering. I'd love to hear your suggestions.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

bornfreenowexpensive said:


> Yup. I don't feel the need to explain myself because clearly you have an agenda here. If you had actually read any of my posts you will see that I had been doing my research and have been thoughtful in my search.


My only agenda is to see you get the correct pup for your needs/wants. I am sorry but it is *impossible* to know when the pup is 1wk old. Clearly you do not want to listen to anyone though so I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i named my dog sight unseen. my pup wasn't born
and i/we decided on a name.

Earlheim Helmar vomVollkommen aka Loki. 


sagelfn said:


> My only agenda is to see you get the correct pup for your needs/wants. I am sorry but it is *impossible* to know when the pup is 1wk old. Clearly you do not want to listen to anyone though so I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

bornfreenowexpensive said:


> It will be one of 5 dark sable females. I have not actually seen the puppies, they are too young. I did see a photo. In addition, we have a trainer that will be assisting us in the selection process.


That is much better news. I hope the breeder is active in the selection process as well. Good luck.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> I am sorry but it is *impossible* to know when the pup is 1wk old.


I am NOT trying to start anything, but I agree, they can't temperament test a one week old! You could end up with a pet quality GSD with NO drive whatesoever. <3 

As for names..... Like I said for the other one I like KAIYA, Like Kai-Yah. And KENIA, Like Ken-E-Uh.

My FAVES!!! I love K names!! <3 Hence our Killian! <3


----------



## taerga (Jun 29, 2006)

We have a 1 yr old GSD named Britta! We finally settled on the name waiting for comments on the name. We only had one person ask and we said her name is "Britta-not the- filter" haha! We now call her Britt or BritBrit. She's awesome! We are getting a new female and are now looking for another name needs to start with B sooooooo.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

We have a 10 week old female that we named Nita. 

Although I'm not normally a theme person we do have an animal name theme  When we got our first cat our daughter decided on a name from a Disney movie. Oliver passed on a few years ago but we have continued with the Disney naming theme.

Our Samoyed's are Kenai and Koda from Brother Bear and Nita is from Brother Bear 2. Our cat is a Persian so it really doesn't matter what we call him, but we call him Maximus from Tangled


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> Layla~ means dark beauty
> 
> Athena, Hera, Willow, Pheonix, Rayne, Aria, Raven, Selene, Aurora, Bree, Eden, Ember, Farrah, Hestia, Hecate, Isis, Jade, Jazzy, Kahlua, Kitana, Kenya, Lily, Lita, Meika, Serephina, Serena, Spirit, Ursula, Venus, Vixen, Willa or Lyra


Willow, Eden, and Ember are nice names for a dark sable. When I was looking at different names for my sable girl Shade, I was also considering Dusk, Senka (meaning shadow), Geist (spirit), Banshee, Brenna.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Female GSDs need to be named Natasha, all of them. Males? Boris. It's how I roll.


----------

